# Freezing over putts? Help!



## tsped83 (Mar 6, 2014)

Of late a problem is creeping into my game, which is worrying and quite debilitating. I'm beginning to freeze over putts, struggling to take the putter back, tensing up and just taking too long to let the putter go. Naturally this leads to a poor putt and is quite frustrating.

I've been practicing my putting a few times a week for the last month or so and whilst my consistency has improved, this issue is becoming more prevalent. Does anyone have any tips or advice?

Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 6, 2014)

Once you're set, concentrate on exhaling and once you've exhaled, take the putter back.  Sounds daft but has been known to work, I have no idea why.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 6, 2014)

Ssshhh. Dont tell DelC! 

Surely it's just your brain trying to figure out why you haven't changed putters recently? It must have been...well, weeks! 

Good luck finding a solution. Try relaxing and/or not caring whether the putt goes in or not.


----------



## Lump (Mar 6, 2014)

Do you have a trigger?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2014)

tsped83 said:



			Of late a problem is creeping into my game, which is worrying and quite debilitating. I'm beginning to freeze over putts, struggling to take the putter back, tensing up and just taking too long to let the putter go. Naturally this leads to a poor putt and is quite frustrating.

I've been practicing my putting a few times a week for the last month or so and whilst my consistency has improved, this issue is becoming more prevalent. Does anyone have any tips or advice?

Your help is much appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

You need a New Putter................


----------



## G_Mulligan (Mar 6, 2014)

tsped83 said:



			Of late a problem is creeping into my game, which is worrying and quite debilitating. I'm beginning to freeze over putts, struggling to take the putter back, tensing up and just taking too long to let the putter go. Naturally this leads to a poor putt and is quite frustrating.

I've been practicing my putting a few times a week for the last month or so and whilst my consistency has improved, this issue is becoming more prevalent. Does anyone have any tips or advice?

Your help is much appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

what is going on in your head when you are approaching the green, lining up the putt, and standing over the ball? Basically what are you saying to yourself or thinking about?

Does this only happen on certain putts, short ones, pressure ones, end of the round, birdie/bogey etc.


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 6, 2014)

G_Mulligan said:



			what is going on in your head when you are approaching the green, lining up the putt, and standing over the ball? Basically what are you saying to yourself or thinking about?

Does this only happen on certain putts, short ones, pressure ones, end of the round, birdie/bogey etc.
		
Click to expand...

All putts really. I go through my routine and then when I get over the putt, I can't let go? All I'm thinking is 'make a good putt'??


----------



## JCW (Mar 6, 2014)

Watch Brandt Snedeker, he just eyes the putt over then over the ball and then his pop stroke , no hanging about


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 6, 2014)

tsped83 said:



			All I'm thinking is 'make a good putt'??
		
Click to expand...

Well there's the problem! 

Actually, while written in jest, 'make a good putt' is a nothing thought! What's a good putt? Much better to have something measurable like 'back and through' or 'smooth'! Mine is actually something nothing to do with Golf!:thup:


----------



## G_Mulligan (Mar 7, 2014)

tsped83 said:



			All putts really. I go through my routine and then when I get over the putt, I can't let go? All I'm thinking is 'make a good putt'??
		
Click to expand...




Foxholer said:



			Well there's the problem! 

Actually, while written in jest, 'make a good putt' is a nothing thought! What's a good putt? Much better to have something measurable like 'back and through' or 'smooth'! Mine is actually something nothing to do with Golf!:thup:
		
Click to expand...

'make a good putt' would actually be termed a surface thought, an obvious sometimes coined DNA thought because it is so deeply rooted in the mind that it can't be forgotten. As it can't be forgotten there is no need to remind yourself of it. Having a surface thought in your head before performing an action gets in the way of motor control, creating an uncoordinated action. You would never need to remind and archer they should hit the target, or a quarter back they should throw to a receiver.

You putt best (or any action for that matter) when you bury the thought and clear your mind. Allow natural, instinctive motor control to make the putt based on muscle memory not conscious thought. Often the best way to do this is to replace the thoughts with numbers as they have little or no emotion tied to them. Pick three numbers, they don't always have to be the same or even sequencial, 123, 978, 692, the important thing is catch yourself when thinking of anything to do with putting, the stroke, the situation, the score, and allow the numbers to quieten the mind, and let them carry away any thoughts leaving a quiet mind. Then just putt. You know where the hole is, you know you want to make the putt, and you know to do that you need to 'make a good putt' so remove/replace that thought and just let the putt go.

Hope that helps


----------



## bobmac (Mar 7, 2014)

Or just swing the putter back to your right toe.
Narrow stance for short putts, then widen the stance as the putt gets longer


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 7, 2014)

G_Mulligan said:



			'make a good putt' would actually be termed a surface thought, an obvious sometimes coined DNA thought because it is so deeply rooted in the mind that it can't be forgotten. As it can't be forgotten there is no need to remind yourself of it. Having a surface thought in your head before performing an action gets in the way of motor control, creating an uncoordinated action. You would never need to remind and archer they should hit the target, or a quarter back they should throw to a receiver.

You putt best (or any action for that matter) when you bury the thought and clear your mind. Allow natural, instinctive motor control to make the putt based on muscle memory not conscious thought. Often the best way to do this is to replace the thoughts with numbers as they have little or no emotion tied to them. Pick three numbers, they don't always have to be the same or even sequencial, 123, 978, 692, the important thing is catch yourself when thinking of anything to do with putting, the stroke, the situation, the score, and allow the numbers to quieten the mind, and let them carry away any thoughts leaving a quiet mind. Then just putt. You know where the hole is, you know you want to make the putt, and you know to do that you need to 'make a good putt' so remove/replace that thought and just let the putt go.

Hope that helps
		
Click to expand...

possible the most interesting post/idea/tip I've ever read  :thup:


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 7, 2014)

G_Mulligan said:



			'make a good putt' would actually be termed a surface thought, an obvious sometimes coined DNA thought because it is so deeply rooted in the mind that it can't be forgotten. As it can't be forgotten there is no need to remind yourself of it. Having a surface thought in your head before performing an action gets in the way of motor control, creating an uncoordinated action. You would never need to remind and archer they should hit the target, or a quarter back they should throw to a receiver.

You putt best (or any action for that matter) when you bury the thought and clear your mind. Allow natural, instinctive motor control to make the putt based on muscle memory not conscious thought. Often the best way to do this is to replace the thoughts with numbers as they have little or no emotion tied to them. Pick three numbers, they don't always have to be the same or even sequencial, 123, 978, 692, the important thing is catch yourself when thinking of anything to do with putting, the stroke, the situation, the score, and allow the numbers to quieten the mind, and let them carry away any thoughts leaving a quiet mind. Then just putt. You know where the hole is, you know you want to make the putt, and you know to do that you need to 'make a good putt' so remove/replace that thought and just let the putt go.

Hope that helps
		
Click to expand...

Thanks fella I'll certainly give it a go in tomorrow's comp! I may come and see you at some point!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 7, 2014)

I was going to suggest that your routine includes a countdown trigger, 3,2,1, putt. Your routine currently has everything apart from, "and now putt."


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 7, 2014)

Freezing over putts is a killer.  I never make a good putt if I hang about for any length of time over it.

My routine differs from time to time but ALWAYS ends with me standing over the ball, taking a last look at the hole and then, as soon as my eyes come back to the ball, the putter goes back.  No hanging about thinking about mechanics, or about making good putts - just pull the trigger as soon as my eyes hit the ball.  

It can be tough to convince yourself to do it but the result won't be worse than what you'd do if you spent time dwelling on it.


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 7, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			Freezing over putts is a killer.  I never make a good putt if I hang about for any length of time over it.

My routine differs from time to time but ALWAYS ends with me standing over the ball, taking a last look at the hole and then, as soon as my eyes come back to the ball, the putter goes back.  No hanging about thinking about mechanics, or about making good putts - just pull the trigger as soon as my eyes hit the ball.  

It can be tough to convince yourself to do it but the result won't be worse than what you'd do if you spent time dwelling on it.
		
Click to expand...

Was just about to post the very same.

I've given up on practice strokes aswell. The less thinking about putts after you've chosen your line the better IMO. Stand up, look at the hole, hit it.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 7, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			My routine differs from time to time but ALWAYS ends with me standing over the ball, *taking a last look at the hole*

Click to expand...

Slightly OT..A Putting Coach suggested to me, and generally, that this was a bad idea - as looking at the hole distorts the aim - which is often not 'at the hole' either! Took a little while to get used to, especially on long putts, but definitely an improvement. Stopped my 'body head following the club-head' issue too!


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 7, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Slightly OT..A Putting Coach suggested to me, and generally, that this was a bad idea - as looking at the hole distorts the aim - which is often not 'at the hole' either! Took a little while to get used to, especially on long putts, but definitely an improvement. Stopped my 'body head following the club-head' issue too!
		
Click to expand...

I can understand that but I'm not thinking about the line at all at this point - I'm already settled behind the ball with my target picked.  

I look at the hole because my biggest putting issue is distance control, so my pro said I should have a last look at the hole to settle the distance in my head.  With the line already picked, it's just a matter of making the stroke from there.


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 7, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			Freezing over putts is a killer.  I never make a good putt if I hang about for any length of time over it.

*My routine differs from time to time but ALWAYS ends with me standing over the ball, taking a last look at the hole and then, as soon as my eyes come back to the ball, the putter goes back.  No hanging about thinking about mechanics, or about making good putts - just pull the trigger as soon as my eyes hit the ball.  *

It can be tough to convince yourself to do it but the result won't be worse than what you'd do if you spent time dwelling on it.
		
Click to expand...

I do the same...I look at hole (by pointing nose at it, not a sideways glance) then smoothly bring my head and gaze back to the ball looking along the path of the putt (in reverse). As soon as head is back above ball, the putter goes back. Although I can't quantify it, the size of back swing is related to the amount my head has travelled back to "rest" position. I find this gives me a good feel for distance.


----------



## the_coach (Mar 7, 2014)

tsped83 said:



			Of late a problem is creeping into my game, which is worrying and quite debilitating. I'm beginning to freeze over putts, struggling to take the putter back, tensing up and just taking too long to let the putter go. Naturally this leads to a poor putt and is quite frustrating.

I've been practicing my putting a few times a week for the last month or so and whilst my consistency has improved, this issue is becoming more prevalent. Does anyone have any tips or advice?

Your help is much appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

One thing to look at, is routine, better results always, if you make your routine set up (after you've read the putt) as identical putt to putt as you can, even down to it taking the same amount of time.

Best putters on USPGA tour are 'spot' putters, they pick their line and then a spot 3" to 6" in front of the ball to get the putter face square to target line, after that's done they mentally cross aim off their list and don't think about it.

Following a routine set up which takes a similar amount of time, each time, focusses the mind on small things that are easy to do. So your mind is occupied with setting up into the putt the same way each time, forming the hold (I say hold on purpose, needs to be soft not a 'grip') the same way. 
Taking the same number of looks to the back of the cup, whether that's 1,2 or 3. Making sure the looks are a swivel of the head and not a lift up of the head and shoulders.

The last scientific study of putting has found the brain to act best during putts, in the regard of controlling the bodies movement in the putting stroke and the estimation of speed in relation to distance the ball needs to cover, if, the action takes place by having the last look (swivel head not lift) at the cup, then as soon as the eyes return to the ball the stroke begins.

Helps too in practice to count mentally (not out loud) 1,2 during backswing & forward swing (on a technical note stroke best controlled completely by the shoulders) This gentle rhythmic mental count again occupies the thought process plus keeps good tempo, you can also take the count with you out on the course.

Have a look at Dustin Johnson putting, as he takes his last look at the cup, his left hand hold is complete but he still has to close his right hand completely on the handle. 
He looks back to the ball, completes the right hand and straightway starts the stroke. He uses that final settling of his right hand on the putter when the eyes are back at the ball as his routine trigger to start the motion.


----------



## G_Mulligan (Mar 10, 2014)

tsped83 said:



			Thanks fella I'll certainly give it a go in tomorrow's comp! I may come and see you at some point!
		
Click to expand...

how did you get on? Not always easy to quieten the mind and remove those thoughts but it gets easier with practice.


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 10, 2014)

A little better to be honest, not a huge improvement in tempo but an improvement nonetheless. I started singing in my head when over the ball (!?) but it did seem to work and I was able to let the putter go.


----------

